# 1st time user, new product, waterproofing sealer



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyone have experience with, Protercosil CHEM-TRETE BSM 400?

Roofers beat me to the chimney! :sad:
Of course, HO just called yesterday afternoon. :no:

Will this stuff stain the new hand splits?
What about the copper?

Is it possible to tape plastic to flashing and lay a bunch of drops to catch most of the over spray and run down?

What about rain in the forecast?
What if I cover it up?

Very limited on application instructions. I guess I'll be calling the sales rep. back in the AM.

Its easily a 12-12 roof. The roofers will only leave me one set of jacks, right at base of chimney. Great! :blink:

I'd like to do some kind of "superseal setup", but HO doesn't want anything laying on his new roof. Ugh!!

That also puts me at a disadvantage with pressure washing. (can't get the roof dirty.)
Can I get away with a serious wire brushing?
Of course, that will leave marks, but he seems to be OK with that. It's high enough, you probably won't notice.

Any input, yea or nae, appreciated.

Thanks,
D.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

Not much help here. Never used the product. 

I use carpets on the roof and usually I can be in and out without a trace. Gives you a better bite on the steep roofs also, but they will slide as you move about so plan on that when you lay them out. 

Pressure wash? What are you doing? rebuild or repair you should be able to keep it clean enough to avoid washing. At least that is my objective on chimneys. Keep it on the carpet and roll it up when your done.

Prosoco has awesome detail in the product specs and instructions. They have a tech number and I have always be given excellent advice when I speak with them. Some feel their products are pricey but I think they are an excellent value considering all the information they provide and support when you need it.


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks, D., It's a repair job. I'm not worried about the minimal stone pointing I have to do or the wash repair, I can keep it clean! :thumbsup: 

It's an old and dirty chimney, Protectosil, strongly recommends pressure washing before application.

This is a Evonik Degussa Corp. product, But still pricey, $300 a fiver.
For that kind of kinoli, you'd think they would have better instructions.

Like i said, I'll be calling the sales rep. tomorrow.

Thanks again,
D.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Never used that that particular product - I always use Sure-Klean PD with very good results at less than half that cost...sounds like your paying too much :blink:

As far as staining the roof, I doubt it, but still wouldn't take a chance. The copper will stain IMO as I've learned the hard way  on a standing seam roof one time. There are ways of cleaning it off effectively, but needs to be done quickly before it drys or it's a real pita.

Flashing can also be pre treated with WD40 on a rag prior to sealer and ragging it off as soon as your done, works well too. (if a it waterborne sealer)


As far as the roof access, you need to tell the customer what's needed - not the other way around. You can easily set up a chicken/ridge hook and shim the ladder with 2x6 standoffs and garden style foam knee boards where they touch the roof. You'll literally be floating on the roof. I'll do this for iffy slates sometimes.

Sealer apps shouldn't really be sprayed imo...very low pressure stream that doesn't atomize the sealer is preferred. I'll carry a horse hair brush to assist in the saturation. Over spray should not be a problem in a controlled application. Wet on wet saturating coats starting at the base and working up. 

I also know it doesn't always work out this way with hard to access areas :no: so I use up all are our old shower towels in the process. They also sell absorbents specifically for this purpose. 

Post a pic and I'll tell ya how I'd do it


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> Never used that that particular product - I always use Sure-Klean PD with very good results at less than half that cost...sounds like your paying too much :blink:


I also use that. customer picked this out.
http://www.protectosil.com.bsm400



> As far as staining the roof, I doubt it, but still wouldn't take a chance. The copper will stain IMO as I've learned the hard way  on a standing seam roof one time. *There are ways of cleaning it off effectively, but needs to be done quickly before it drys or it's a real pita.*


That would be good to know before hand.



> Flashing can also be pre treated with WD40 on a rag prior to sealer and ragging it off as soon as your done, works well too. (if a it waterborne sealer)


NOT! It's a pure silane. Whatever that is.




> As far as the roof access, you need to tell the customer what's needed - not the other way around. You can easily set up a chicken/ridge hook and shim the ladder with 2x6 standoffs and garden style foam knee boards where they touch the roof. You'll literally be floating on the roof. I'll do this for iffy slates sometimes.


I already mentioned the chicken ladder with roller/hook and stand offs. He didn't like the idea of the hook hanging on the ridge.
I was going to do it anyway.
But, I think the knee boards will make him happy.
Good idea, thanks for the tip. :thumbsup:



> Sealer apps shouldn't really be sprayed imo...very low pressure stream that doesn't atomize the sealer is preferred. I'll carry a horse hair brush to assist in the saturation. Over spray should not be a problem in a controlled application. Wet on wet saturating coats starting at the base and working up.


Manufacture recommended; "low pressure (15-25 psi) pumping equipment with a wet fan type spray nozzle"



> *I also know it doesn't always work out this way with hard to access areas :no: *so I use up all are our old shower towels in the process. They also sell absorbents specifically for this purpose.


*Ain't that the truth.*
Old towels, flannel sheets, old cotton, let's say medical blankets, yes these things work well for this type of application.



> Post a pic and I'll tell ya how I'd do it


I'll try. camera troubles.

Thanks SS,
D.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

Same as superseal explained.. with a pump sprayer it needs to get brushed. When its hot and dry you can saturate it in one coat because you can tell it's absorbed, not to mention it obviously wicks after a few minutes after application. With a little paint bucket instead of a 5gl. you can horse hair brush the area of the chimney.. with drop clothes there will be virtually no mess. Especially without the sprayer only because of how critical the HO is about the roof. It seems like the only hangup is access to the roof and possibly the height of the chimney, I would fudge with a sprayer if out of reach, or a roller. Ladder hooks to have somewhere to run if the roof is that bad.


----------



## JD3lta (Nov 22, 2009)

I didn't see at first that you where considering the Lhook.. If you have a harness you could ring the base of the chimney with the safety rope no?


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

If you have to use a pressure washer you may need to maintain several foot of clearance+ 2 foot gun, you may be backing off your platform trying to stay back from the work, You could also end up loosening more than you intend. Don't back up to far. : ) Will you have too lift the PW part way up on a scaffold? Will a 50 foot hose take care of it?

W/ the ladder hooks..... you can use a small piece of plywood to prevent the angle iron end from cutting into the roof. I like carpet pad to protect the roof.

You might consider taping off the copper, masking it off and wrapping it w/ absorbent material. 

You should assert that this is being done ass-backwards. You should have done your work BEFORE the roofing was done and when no damage could occur. The scope of your work now seems to include potential liability for the new roof?

I also have to wonder if the product is overpriced. I also have to wonder why you would need *5 gallons* of high dollar sealer. Sound like the active ingredient is the same as the your basic sealer.

Temp range for sealer? Water soluble Siloxane i use says not below 40 degrees. Was 19 her last night. Just sayin.....

willy


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I use sure clean pd as well. I would tell the homeower that you plan on driving nails right through their new roof and to ask the roofers to come back and replace the couple shingles you mess up.

Anything less than "ok", move to the next job.


----------

